# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Πως μπορω να φτιαξω πετρα ασβεστιου?

## λακης κου

καλησπερα σας θα ηθελα να φτιαξω πετρες ασβεστιου για τα παπαγαλακια μου καθως εχω πολλα σε αριθμο και δεν συμφερει να αγοραζω απο το εμπορειο...γνωριζετε μηπως τι υλικα χρησιμοποιουμε?γυψο η κατι αλλο?

----------


## mitsman

ΤΟ φορουμ εχει τοσες πληροφοριες.... ψαξτε λιγο καλυτερα!

*Ασβέστιο φτιάξε το μόνος σου*

----------


## οδυσσέας

δες αυτο.Ασβέστιο φτιάξε το μόνος σου 

αλλα θα το δωσεις με δικη σου ευθηνη. εγω δεν το εχω δοκιμασει και ουτε προκειτε.

*παλι με προλαβε ο αλλος Δημητρης :winky:

----------


## λακης κου

ναι το εχω διαβασει αυτο αλλα δεν μου πολυ αρεσε ο ασβεστης και οι σοδες...ποιο πολυ τις θελω για ακονισμα του ραμφους και οχι για να παιρνουν ασβεστιο.για ασβεστιο χρησιμοποιω αλλα σκευασματα

----------


## moutro

Πάρε φτιάξε σουπιές με σπανάκι ή σουπιές με κριθαράκι μαγειρεμένο στο μαλάνι του (μιαμ μιαμ!!!) και πάρε σουπιες με κοκκαλο... φάε το φαγάκι σου και κράτα τα κοκκαλα για τα πουλάκια σου!!!

----------

